# python rebarrel ?



## chsk9 (May 1, 2008)

Hi, I'm a new forum member with a dilemma. I have a python that has had the barrel cut down (for a unknown reason) leaving the ventilated rib with a ugly nub at the end instead of the proper spacing. Aside from that the gun is in excellent condition with the deep royal blue. I want to restore the gun to a original barrel length.

1. Should I have the barrel cut more- loosing about 1" (would be about 4"), OR should I have it rebarreled?

2. How will the value of the gun be affected by rebarreling?

3. Anyone know if Colt will reblue the gun in deep royal blue if I do the new barrel work through them? (I have a source for a like new 6" blued barrel)

thank you for any help you can offer!


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

If you have a replacement barrel, I'd have it installed. It will not decrease the gun's value, that's for sure.

I'm not sure if the Colt Custom Shop will take on this job, but it won't hurt to ask. I would'nt get my hopes up about replicating the original Royal Blue finish, tho. Colt (and S&W) stopped using the blueing salts they used to use because they were too toxic by EPA standards.


----------



## chsk9 (May 1, 2008)

I think the gun is late 1960's production. I have a 8" barrel in deep blue and I believe Colt will do the install and do a once over on the gun at the same time. I just wanted to be sure it would not hurt the guns value.


----------

